# Finished My Snork Mod



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Well it took about 6hrs. but i think i did pretty good for a first timer 

Lots of plastic to grind away on the cover and front plastic to get the plastic back on and accomidate the rubber sleeves.  other than that it went pretty well.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

look good , :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good job.....


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

WHERE DID YOU GET THE WIRE INSERTS FOR YOUR PIPES? THERE SICK:rockn:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

da brute i do have a question not to jake your thread but is like mandatory to have that big of a back rest if you live in canada.. seems everyone up there has 1 and i was just wondering??? lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

very clean looking and your avatar scared me lol jk


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, looking good. Get some action shots when ya try em out.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank's guy's 

jaxamillion04....I made those screens out of 1/4" masons screen,using a piece of 2"x4" abs and a piece of 1 1/2"x 6"abs pipe. If you would like i'll post a how-to with pics?

walker....lol...that seat is for my 5yr. old son who just loves to fly on the brute with me.Most guy's up here drink alot of road pops, and when one has too many, it's also a good and comfortable spot for a rest. The big thing for me is the storage for my huntin stuff and rope for pullin popo's home.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The screen is an excellent idea, especially on the belt exhaust. I'd like to see a how to.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

looks good...
notice any gains?
little snappier?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a....yes definatley feels a little snappier, plus i like being able to hear what's going on with my clutch. And the warm air blowing on my hand when plowing this winter will be welcomed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that black pvc pipe, or is that painted? If it is black pvc, where did you get it?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its ABS not PVC u can get it at homedepot or lowes . it is a drain pipe


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Good


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Which is better or does it matter?


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am gathering the supplies to do my own MIMB Snork next week. Want to go the best route possible.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesn't matter some just prefer the ABS because its already black and doesn't neccisarily need to be painted. Saves a step & a little trouble.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have already bought all the joints in pvc, but I have not bought the straight pipe yet. Will the two work together?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Doesn't matter some just prefer the ABS because its already black and doesn't neccisarily need to be painted. Saves a step & a little trouble.


^^^^Yup, i don't know about down south but up here the ABS is cheaper than the PVC too 

oh... and no they won't work together.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

DaBrute said:


> ^^^^Yup, i don't know about down south but up here the ABS is cheaper than the PVC too
> 
> oh... and no they won't work together.


They worked for me down here. as long as both are the same schedule pipe they should be GTG


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

not all states allow the use of abs so some stores dont sell it.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

smokin_6.0 said:


> not all states allow the use of abs so some stores dont sell it.


 
It is next to impossible to find here in Southeast Texas, that must be why.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

They use the ABS in RV's and Travel trailers for drain pipe as well. I couldn't find any at my local Lowe's or Home Depot, so I got it from an RV dealer parts department. They have all the fittings too. So if your having a hard time finding it, check RV dealer parts houses.


----------



## 2008redbrute (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great...gonna try mine this weekend...


----------

